# How to relieve constipation in goat kid?



## themrslove (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi!  I have a 6 week old buckling that has suddenly developed constipation.  

No changes in food, milk intake, hay...just stopped up, I think.  We have him isolated right now to monitor his "output" and he is peeing just fine and in normal intervals...however when he tries to poo he hunches up for a second and then just gives up.  We just noticed it in the last few hours.  

What should we do for him?  He is still as active as ever bouncing around and having a ball!  But I want him to poop!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 11, 2011)

We just gave him an enema and gave him his evening bottle with a bit of karo syrup...anything else we can do for him?  
He doesn't seem to be in distress at all.  Just.  Not.  Pooping!  
Ugh.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay!  Paranoid goat mommy.  He pooped.   Ha!
Wouldn't you know it, the second I set him on my bed, he decides to eliminate a days worth of bathroom right onto my bed.   

Off to change the sheets!  

(I would much rather wash my sheets though than deal with a sick baby!)


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad all's well after all!


----------



## freemotion (Feb 12, 2011)

I'll have to remember that trick....


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad he is ok.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy he's all better now.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 12, 2011)

themrslove said:
			
		

> Okay!  Paranoid goat mommy.  He pooped.   Ha!
> Wouldn't you know it, the second I set him on my bed, he decides to eliminate a days worth of bathroom right onto my bed.
> 
> Off to change the sheets!
> ...


Oh jeez- isn't that always the way?!  I'm with you though- a load of laundry is an easy fix and who cares WHERE he's pooping, as long as he's back on track.  Gotta love baby goats.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 12, 2011)

Hahaha thanks everyone! 
I swear...goats make fools of us all!


----------

